# MDF 20th!



## T Abbot (Sep 8, 2007)

It's good to see you guys back up and running.

FYI

MDF will hold its 20th Anniversary Banquet and Auction on Thursday, February 7, 2008. The event will take place in conjunction with the Western Hunting and Conservation Expo (WHCE) at the Salt Palace in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Once again MDF is teaming up with Sportsmen For Habitat (SFH) and the Foundation for North American Wild Sheep (FNAWS) for the WHCE Feb. 6-9, 2008. There will be over 500 exhibits featuring the best in outdoor products, wildlife art, hunts and trips. Attendees will be able to join the experts and learn about hunter safety, shooting, hunting skills and more. Entertainment will include special musical guest Alan Jackson.

For more information about the 20th Anniversary Celebration, exhibitor information or donations, please contact MDF's Special Events Director at 775-530-6967 or e-mail [email protected].


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome. That sounds like it will be another successful expo. That will be cool to have Alan Jackson come. I love attending the classes and will look forward to it again.


----------

